# Scofield Sunday the 21.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well Hellangler, Poo Pie, some dude named steve, and myself hit Scofield last Sunday. The bite was fast till about 9 then pretty much shut off. We caught around 14 between the 3 of us, I say 3 because Steve caught zero. :lol: I caught 3 Tigers, one at 17" and lost one rainbow at the hole. That counts.  Hells caught a pretty nice cutt. I caught all mine on white paddle bugs tipped with Meal worm meat.
The weather was perfect. Hardly any wind. We fished from First Light and left at about 1pm.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Are you sure that's not a pic of my tiger? Thanks Hells for being the camera dude! Let's go again.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep you can tell it's mine because it's big. :mrgreen:


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Wished I could have made it with your group. Sounds like maybe saturday we will be going down. Good lookin tiger.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Puddles said:


> Wished I could have made it with your group. Sounds like maybe saturday we will be going down. Good lookin tiger.


Yeah why don't you tell us why you couldn't make it! :lol: Stupid facebook :mrgreen:


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Puddles said:
> 
> 
> > Wished I could have made it with your group. Sounds like maybe saturday we will be going down. Good lookin tiger.
> ...


It sounds like PooPie already informed you of the situation :roll: I think Im out of the dog house hope to be on the lake sat. Facebook Bad :evil:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Poo Pie told us everything, and I mean everything. He told us he encourages everyone to shower at least 5 or 6 times a day while at the station. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

And the big fish of the day , don't ask Fixed .


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet trip!! Good job guys!!


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Where were you guys at?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Poops, XYZ... :lol:


Nice trip, guys. That's a great looking cutt, Hells. I sure wish I could've run into a couple of decent ones before the new regs take effect.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Hey Poops, XYZ... :lol:
> 
> Nice trip, guys. That's a great looking cutt, Hells. I sure wish I could've run into a couple of decent ones before the new regs take effect.


Ya, I noticed that too. There were so many freaking people on the lake I had to go into stealth mode to take a leak. Looks like I forgot to finish the job :mrgreen:


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Scofield was great on Sunday.We caught 9 between the two of us from 7:30 to noon.It looks like you guys were only about 100 yards from us.We counted 28 other groups on the south end of the lake.It will be great when everything else freezes so the presure will not be so bad.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice work, great post, thx for sharing

We were there on there on Saturday 12/20. Fishing was great in the early morning but totally died by 11AM. We had three on the ice before sunrise! In total, 4 of us landed 12 fish, several early releases and way too many missed bites to count. We stuck it out until dark but the bite never came back....


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> several early releases and way too many missed bites to count


I see you haven't fixed that bassmaster hookset yet, Dan!


----------



## dmaxelkhunter (Dec 24, 2008)

So how much ice at scofield?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> Where were you guys at?


Looks like due east of the island all the way to the east shore to me; where pretty much everyone goes.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

We didn't measure, but I'd say 8 to 9" and only 2 inches of snow on the ice. I'm sure that's changed dramatically.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

C'mon Fixed, its always 8-9" when you don't measure. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

[-----------------6"--------------------] This is 6" :mrgreen:


----------

